# Top 5 Mouse Varieties?



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

What are everyone's top five favourite mouse varieties?

Mine are:
1. Dove self
2. Black self (the proper BLACK show blacks)
3. Abyssinian
4. Siamese
5. Blue self

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

All these are the proper show varieties in standard coat.

1. agouti (my favorite, but difficult to get right)
2. PEW (my other favorite, easier to get right but lots of competition)
3. chinchilla (Aw/Aw cch/cch, breeding-true, my _other_ other favorite. lol)
4. champagne (a variety I've never bred but love to look at)
5. black (good, deep, show blacks like you said)


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have any of the following but they are my favorite none the less

1.Chocolate Self
2.Blue Self
3.Blue Tan
4.Chocolate Fox
5.Banded Tan (in any color)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

1. Ivory Satin
2. Lilac (I love the pictures i've seen of them and the idea of them, but once I start producing them, they will be the first I have seen in real life  )
3. Dove and Dove Tans, I love them equally
4. Champagne Satin
5. Show Blacks, can't wait to see some in real life! The pictures ALWAYS make me go Oooo! lol

W xx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

1) Argente
2) Silver
3) Black
4) Cream
5) Fuzzy (can't help but love how ridiculous they look)

This is all subject to change though (apart from the first two)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

tratallen said:


> 1) Argente
> 2) Silver


Those almost made it onto my list! Some of the best-typed mice I've ever produced have been argentes, but they were never on purpose! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

1- Fawn- I have a LOT of these
2- Argente- especially in satin
3- Blue tan- had a really good satin blue tan years ago and didn't appreciate it properly
4- Agouti- a friendly agouti can melt my heart anytime
5- Tricolour-love the unpredictablility

In general, I love any mousie that will crawl into my hand on it's own. I have to careful not wear anything with long sleeves in the mousery because some groups will swarm me when I put my hand in the tank, and then I have them all up my arm and around my neck, shoulders, etc.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Silver nearly got on my list too, especially silver satin.

I love a lot of colours, no fair for asking me to pick!! I see pictures of peoples mousies and go 'Ooooh, i love that' quite alot!

Also, I had a BIG decision moment between blacks and blues, so blues would have been number 6! lol

Willow xx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> Those almost made it onto my list! Some of the best-typed mice I've ever produced have been argentes, but they were never on purpose! :lol:


I have a couple of varieties of Mice just for fun......eye candy if you will  , but Argentes are my main project. 
It's early days with them though and I'm working hard to improve them.
Hope I have the success with them that you had Jack...even if it was accidental.


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Narrowing it down to 5 is real hard.

1. Agouti fuzzy
2. Black Tan 
3. Lavender Texel
4. Dove 
5. Chocolate Tan Satin


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Show faves
1. Cream/cream satin
2. Blue
3. Rumpwhite
4. Brindle (red or fawn)
5. PEW

Hobby/pet faves
1. Banded
2. Hairless
3. Odd eye
4. Rex (or fuzzies who can look very similar)
5. US brindle


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

1. Rumpwhite
2 Broken/Even
3. Blue 
4. Hereford
5. Red


----------



## Rain4stgem (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmmm, that's hard.

1 self blue
2 black tan
3 dove
4 the seal pointed - any variety
5 tricolored


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

just five? Aww...

self light choclate
marked white/brown
black white rump
Dove!
champage


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I dont think i have five favs! I whish i did then it would be easy to to keep and stick to one type!
first ones that come to my head

black
pink eyed white
fawn
black tan
blue

all in satin would be very nice as well

pet type
abbys
marked fuzzys 
and some of the light blues that pop out in pet types


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Tough one with so many lovely mice around

1 - Rumpwhite especially in black
2 - Agouti
3 - Champagne Satin
4 - Broken and Even
5 - Stone


----------

